# I need help creating a fursona!



## Porcelain96 (Jun 29, 2018)

I’ve had an idea for a fursona in my head for YEARS. I even have some art saved that I want to take inspiration from, to describe certain things about my fursona. I know her overall style, & species, & I have a lot of ideas for her otherwise, but I am having a hard time getting it together properly to form an actual fursona, especially to be able to use for reference for art & whatnot. If anyone would be willing to help me create her, I would be greatly appreciative! 
You can comment here, message me here, message me on Furaffinity under the same user name, or message me on Discord at Porcelain#6814.


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 29, 2018)

well now i'm curious! let's hear it!


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jun 29, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> well now i'm curious! let's hear it!



This is really bad & I hate how it’s formatted, but it’s the best I can do on my phone notepad. I don’t like the organization, & I feel like it’s really not everything I want. :| But, this is the best I can do at the moment, so hopefully this helps?

Name: Ordelia Belial

Nickname/s (if any): Deli

Gender: Female

Age: 22

Date of Birth: 10/31/1996

Sexuality: Bisexual


Personality: Your typical spooky goth babe. Shy & quiet, doesn’t go out much. Not big on parties, or being around people. Likes to have a few close friends, rather than knowing everyone. Series case of resting bitch face, but is (usually pretty sweet). Has a temper like hellfire, but it takes a lot to piss her off.


Likes: Halloween, horror, occult stuff, collecting crystals, skulls, taxidermy, wet specimens, getting tattoos & piercings, photography, writing, drawing, video games, reading, studying Wicca & various magics, lavender, dahlias, roses, almond, berries, rainy days, autumn & winter, coffee sweet enough to give you diabetes, most foods - especially spicy, & naps.


Dislikes: Spring & summer, Valentine’s Day, Christmas, the sun/heat, water, people, vegetables, phone calls, leaving her home, shopping, spelling/pronouncing words wrong, not getting enough sleep, being talked over/cut off, movies/books/games that end abruptly on a cliffhanger, apples, cinnamon, & grapes.


PHYSICAL APPEARANCE


Species: Vampire Bat - https://imgur.com/a/00p7bfa

Height: 5’5”

Weight: 300lbs, chubby & proportionate

Eyes: Greyish-purple, like a misty lavender

Hair: Long, wavy, half black/half white, usually worn down - https://imgur.com/a/aSg7bvA

Fur: Charcoal coloured, same type/amount as most vamp bats

Tail (if any): N/A

Markings (if any): Mid-grey stomach that gradually darkens into normal fur colour around the neck

Wardrobe (if clothes are worn): Goth style, various sub-styles of goth - https://imgur.com/a/InkiDTI

Makeup (if makeup is worn): Changes based on outfit - https://imgur.com/a/LDfBQ6I


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 29, 2018)

Ahhh she sounds hella cute. ♡
My Fursona is on the rounder size as well, haha.
And I'm digging the vampire goth theme.
Reminds me of myself when I was in high school.  I was given the nice name vampire because of how badass I looked. Which was weird because I never wore makeup. Just had this long trench coat and long hair that was half black and half brown. I do have large canines though, and I don't look as old as I am.

It was a Christian high school too, which made it more ironic haha. On Halloween I went as one.


Anyways I just really like your idea, and I love bats! ♡

Edit. your screenshots appear to be broken. >.<


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jun 29, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Ahhh she sounds hella cute. ♡
> My Fursona is on the rounder size as well, haha.
> And I'm digging the vampire goth theme.
> Reminds me of myself when I was in high school.  I was given the nice name vampire because of how badass I looked. Which was weird because I never wore makeup. Just had this long trench coat and long hair that was half black and half brown. I do have large canines though, and I don't look as old as I am.
> ...



 She’s basically myself, just a little more of myself that I want to be, if that makes sense? I’ve always been a little spooky goth girl, but unfortunately the area that I live in, I just can’t really be 100% myself, but when I move later this year, you bet your ass she’s basically going to be the spitting image of me lol.

That’s weird, they’re not screenshots or anything, they should be links to Imgur albums that I’ve put reference photos in. I’m not really sure how to fix that. I don’t have a computer right now, so I’m doing everything on mobile & it’s kinda janky. :|


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 29, 2018)

Porcelain96 said:


> She’s basically myself, just a little more of myself that I want to be, if that makes sense? I’ve always been a little spooky goth girl, but unfortunately the area that I live in, I just can’t really be 100% myself, but when I move later this year, you bet your ass she’s basically going to be the spitting image of me lol.
> 
> That’s weird, they’re not screenshots or anything, they should be links to Imgur albums that I’ve put reference photos in. I’m not really sure how to fix that. I don’t have a computer right now, so I’m doing everything on mobile & it’s kinda janky. :|


Mines pretty much myself as well. Haha. I get that. I really like the clothing but man is it expensive.


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jun 29, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Mines pretty much myself as well. Haha. I get that. I really like the clothing but man is it expensive.


God yeah, the whole style is pretty expensive. It’s a lot of upkeep. But it’s doable if you’re smart. Honestly, thrift stores and secondhand stores are an incredible place to find clothing in that style, or clothing that you can make into that style.


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 29, 2018)

Porcelain96 said:


> God yeah, the whole style is pretty expensive. It’s a lot of upkeep. But it’s doable if you’re smart. Honestly, thrift stores and secondhand stores are an incredible place to find clothing in that style, or clothing that you can make into that style.


That's cool.  I need to go to a second hand store and see if I can find anything.  Haha


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jun 29, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> That's cool.  I need to go to a second hand store and see if I can find anything.  Haha


 I definitely recommend it! Sometimes sizing may be a bit hard if you’re at a weird size in either direction,  but I’ve been pretty lucky. Also online shopping. Online shopping is an absolute gift to the world, because if you really take some time to research, you can find stores that are credible, good quality, and don’t cost an arm, leg, and your first born child. xD


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 29, 2018)

Porcelain96 said:


> I definitely recommend it! Sometimes sizing may be a bit hard if you’re at a weird size in either direction,  but I’ve been pretty lucky. Also online shopping. Online shopping is an absolute gift to the world, because if you really take some time to research, you can find stores that are credible, good quality, and don’t cost an arm, leg, and your first born child. xD


I'm pretty fat in rl so i have always had trouble with clothing. >.< lol


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 29, 2018)

Porcelain96 said:


> This is really bad & I hate how it’s formatted, but it’s the best I can do on my phone notepad. I don’t like the organization, & I feel like it’s really not everything I want. :| But, this is the best I can do at the moment, so hopefully this helps?


Methinks your Imgur links are broken but I would LOVE to help you possibly design her I'm a total sucker for goth themed characters! *o*


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jun 29, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Methinks your Imgur links are broken but I would LOVE to help you possibly design her I'm a total sucker for goth themed characters! *o*


Yeah I think so too. I’m not sure how to fix them?  
But okay!! That would be really awesome!!


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jun 29, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I'm pretty fat in rl so i have always had trouble with clothing. >.< lol


Me too, is okay xD I wear a 3X irl, so I always have issues with clothing.


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 29, 2018)

Porcelain96 said:


> Yeah I think so too. I’m not sure how to fix them?
> But okay!! That would be really awesome!!


If you have the pictures saved, is it possible for you to add the files here to your reply from your phone? :O I know for me the 'Upload a File' button works on mine but it might be different for other people.


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jun 29, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> If you have the pictures saved, is it possible for you to add the files here to your reply from your phone? :O I know for me the 'Upload a File' button works on mine but it might be different for other people.


Oh boy. Yeah, I have them but it’s quite a few so I’ll do that when I get back home haha.


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 29, 2018)

i'll try to come up with something later
been out all day and about to head out again. n.n


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jun 29, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> i'll try to come up with something later
> been out all day and about to head out again. n.n





quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> If you have the pictures saved, is it possible for you to add the files here to your reply from your phone? :O I know for me the 'Upload a File' button works on mine but it might be different for other people.



Hey, does this work? It’s a lot of pictured & getting them to upload here was not cooperating. 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/UuWE6QZ1a4ExcXCx8


----------



## Pompadork (Jun 29, 2018)

Porcelain96 said:


> Hey, does this work? It’s a lot of pictured & getting them to upload here was not cooperating.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/UuWE6QZ1a4ExcXCx8


It does for me!


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jun 30, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> It does for me!


Woohoo! So glad coz it’s much easier that way since it’s organized haha.


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jun 30, 2018)

Bump o:


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jul 1, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 1, 2018)

Hope I did her justice!


----------



## Nick Grey (Jul 1, 2018)

I posted about this in random requests but here almost seems like where it belongs? idk. But im kind  of new to all this and have developed my fursona based on who I am IRL and am having trouble visualizing how it would look and even more describing it in appearance. I've tried to sketch but im terrible. If anyone has any advice or had this issue as a new furry, would be helpful for some help. Its really frustrating not being able to have art for this just because I don't know how to transfer the thoughts down to a description.


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jul 1, 2018)

Nick Grey said:


> I posted about this in random requests but here almost seems like where it belongs? idk. But im kind  of new to all this and have developed my fursona based on who I am IRL and am having trouble visualizing how it would look and even more describing it in appearance. I've tried to sketch but im terrible. If anyone has any advice or had this issue as a new furry, would be helpful for some help. Its really frustrating not being able to have art for this just because I don't know how to transfer the thoughts down to a description.


*Please make your own thread & seek help on your own. I understand that our requests are similar, but you need to make your own thread to get help for yourself. Do not use mine for this as 1) it’s extremely rude, & 2) making your own thread makes a lot more sense so everything in it is tailored to you. *


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jul 1, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Hope I did her justice!


I LOVE IT OH MY GOD.


----------



## Nick Grey (Jul 1, 2018)

Oh im sorry I so didnt mean to be rude. thanks for the tip.


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jul 1, 2018)

Nick Grey said:


> Oh im sorry I so didnt mean to be rude. thanks for the tip.


No worries. Also I’m so sorry that was all bold, i must have but it trying to scroll coz I’m on mobile lol. Sorry about that. 
Good luck though!


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jul 3, 2018)

BUMP


----------



## David Drake (Jul 6, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Hope I did her justice!



Now there's a rolly-polly little bat-faced girl I wouldn't mind ducking back down the alley with. 


Gold star to whoever gets that reference.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 6, 2018)

BAT?!


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jul 6, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Now there's a rolly-polly little bat-faced girl I wouldn't mind ducking back down the alley with.
> 
> 
> Gold star to whoever gets that reference.


You Can Call Me Al by Ortopilot, right???


----------



## Porcelain96 (Jul 6, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> BAT?!


Yes, bat lol. Bats are my fave animal.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 6, 2018)

Porcelain96 said:


> You Can Call Me Al by Ortopilot, right???



Paul Simon, but yes, that song (never knew someone covered it) You get two gold stars because Bats are me favorite non-extinct non-fantasy animal. <3


----------

